# Is there a Mic that you can attach on the side of earphones without a mic?



## ADE (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, picture this, you have  5.1 surround sound head phone, but no Mic. Can you get a mic that will attach on the side of the earphones that has a wire that travels with the headphone wire to the sound card? A mic that you can stick on the side of the headphones you its like you had one after all? Do you guys catch my drift?


----------



## Arm_Pit (Sep 22, 2006)

[Content Removed]​


----------



## ADE (Sep 23, 2006)

Where do I buy one like that? I need one that will just be like a mic that goes specifically on a earphone but was never attached to one.


----------



## The_Other_One (Sep 23, 2006)

I think what Arm_Pit's basically saying, just about anything would work with a little tape  

No, I've never seen any mics made to connect to headphones.  Think about it for a bit.  Do you know just how many different styles and brands there are out there?  It'd be next to impossible to make anything universal for _ALL _headphones


----------



## ADE (Sep 23, 2006)

Well take a ratchet boom style mic, if you could get a mic like that will some pre done double sided sticky stuff then there you go. It would work on headphones, but never on earphones.


----------



## thealmightyone (Sep 25, 2006)

Just get one of those little microphones on a little stand. Take the stand off, and use some blu-tack to attach the mic to one of the earpieces.


----------



## lincsman (Oct 3, 2006)

you can get a mic that will stick to the side of your monitor or computer or something, maybe that will work. I'd say just get either a mic on a stand or spend the 30-40 bucks on a headphone/mic combo.


----------

